# afficher une photo avec Raccourci



## JM63 (7 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite utiliser un raccourci pour afficher une image/photo de la photothèque ou stockée avec fichier en plein écran (pour afficher entre autre des code barre ou QR code)
Je ne trouve pas d'action dans Photos ou fichier  (iphone 13 ou iPad pro


----------



## Osceche2 (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir JM63,
Vous pouvez utiliser l’action "rechercher photo", ajouter un filtre, dans l’espace vide après "Album Est" vous renseignez votre album avec juste une photo de votre code-barre/qrcode, puis vous recherchez l’action "coup d’œil" et enfin dans l’espace vide "entrée", sélectionnez photo"

Bonne soirée


----------

